

Wow, I just found a major performance bug in OSX.  - dfischer
http://blog.danielfischer.com/2011/10/20/wow-i-just-found-a-major-performance-bug-in-osx/

======
daleharvey
Where is this "Show item preview" located? I can only find "Show icon preview"

~~~
tl
I think it is "show icon preview" considering that "use as default" that he
also mentions is right below it.

------
molecule
is it recursively indexing a large number of folders to determine the item
counts for the info?

------
cnkeller
I haven't seen this either, then again I have a fairly clean desktop and a
highly structured folders. Perhaps a scale issue, I didn't notice where the
author made any comments with the number of items Finder was rendering.

------
andrewpi
It would be nice if he specified what version of OS X.

~~~
dfischer
OS X Lion. I've noticed it in Snow Leopard too.

------
jinushaun
I also notice that TextEdit is A LOT slower now thanks to Versions. The app
used to open instantly. Now it takes a few seconds to launch or quit.

------
udfalkso
Note that "Show item info" only shows up if the current folder you're viewing
is in icon view.

------
dfischer
OP here. I had a typo in my blog post. It's "show item info" not "show item
preview."

------
grkhetan
i don't see this bug...

------
cschep
No repro.

